# mehrzeiliger string



## yidaki (27. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen!

Ich woltle fragen ob es möglich ist einen String oder Stringbuffer der X-Zeilen hat zeile für zeile auszulesen und in einen neuen StringArray zu schreiben..


```
String string = "Hallo\n" +  "Welt";
String[] stringArray  = new String[2];
```

gruß


----------



## squeaker (27. Juli 2004)

such mal in der api nach split in den String Funktionen und nimm als Trennzeichen "\n";


----------



## Shadow (30. Juli 2004)

```
String string = "Hallo\n" +  "Welt";
String [] stringArray  = null;
stringArray=string.split("\n");
// stringArray ist nun ein Array mit der Länge 2
```


mfg


----------

